# Big Rats!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

How about this for a rat!? They would be an interesting afternoons ratting with terrier's!

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...of-giant-rodent-blamed-for-child-attacks.html

And no I don't read the sun!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's one big *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* rat. Most of ours that big live in D.C..


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They would be fun driven shooting with a 20 bore I reckon!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I hate the rats that live around here big ol norways. But that is one huge rat....I am going to need a better rat trap.

Just emagine a barn full of those things....even equiped with a shotgun you would not catch me trying to flush em out.

Don...emagine running them over on Front street.....you would end up with a flat tire, then you get out to change your tire and you are attacked.....RUN


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would think a flat would come from them biting through the steel belted radials, and I doubt either one of us could out run them. You better get the helicopter fired up and a supply of 000 buck. I'm surprised that the people in those slums don't kill and eat them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah but then you would have PETA down thier throats.

Rat coats


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yeah but then you would have PETA down thier throats.
> 
> Rat coats


I don't think PETA hit to many notes in down town Africa Brian! No money for them!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah they're likely to eat PETA members, although I'm sure they would leave a crappy taste in their mouths it woud supply them with needed protein.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

How true!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amen to that !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I still think they would be fantastic sport! You'd want to make sure you killed the bugger's though!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Like you said Matt, with a 20 gauge !! Either end would finish the job......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Semi-auto or pump saves the stock!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I still think they would be fantastic sport! You'd want to make sure you killed the bugger's though!


I take it you mean PETA and the rats ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes but I'd load a little lighter for PETA as I have respect for the rats.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Respect for the rats yeah man....but not for those who think they know it all and force it down your throat. A bitter taste no doubt.

You guys are right...no money ...no time for this cause. Not that they are worth it.

Rats here I go again, sorry any PETA members reading this.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Rats here I go again, sorry any PETA members reading this.


I wouldn't be sorry for them Brian!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I say killem all from both sides ! Atleast pepper the heck out of the PETA


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have more respect for the rats !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I wouldn't be sorry for them Brian!


My interests is that they are sorry, a bunch of sorry people who have been mis led in life and do not see the truth.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They never will Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I often wonder if they trap mice , rats or what ever that get into thier homes, garages, etc...


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> My interests is that they are sorry, a bunch of sorry people who have been mis led in life and do not see the truth.


 They would if someone placed about 100 of them around the president of petas house and see how they felt after being subjected to something they havent a clue about.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes live catch then let them go outside to catch them again the next week!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hm.... I wonder if they ever wake up ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Unlikely I would say!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I guess they say the same about us.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No we are mindless killers with no interest or knowledge of the environment around us!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Blind as bats....but we do have great hearing.

In other words, Those who tend the garden know when to havest.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very true Brian!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ooops...it is my typing not my spelling. Harvest.

Hey Matt...do you think those terriors you have would be able to handle a rat that size ?

And have you ever heard of them any where closer to you ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No they are in Africa.

Jade would kill them, they would get a few bites in but that would just piss her off and the red mist would come down!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Not that I would like to see that fight...but, I would if that makes sense.

But those rats are about the same size as her if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

When she was in her pomp she would of taken on a lion but not now she's 13. She is breed to kill foxes!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh ok...she can certainly take on a rat. Seems like every thing in that part of the world grows larger.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

In Africa? Yes.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes that is where I making referance. Snakes, spiders, snails, rats, other animals also.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Buff, lion, leopard, elephant, rhino, crocodile etc!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt have you ever been down there ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sadly not, one day.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If there is one place I would like to see it would be there.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

There, North America and Canada!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Another great choice ! Again, if you comming plan on at least a month. Perhaps a summer and fall.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd better start saving!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Actually Matt, I would think it would be less than you think. You are more than welcome to stay here and make jumps from here. It is not all that of a central location but you would be saving on lodging.

And the beer is free !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Places to stay are many and free, depending of course if where youre going there is a PT member!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Actually Matt, I would think it would be less than you think. You are more than welcome to stay here and make jumps from here. It is not all that of a central location but you would be saving on lodging.
> 
> And the beer is free !


Give me time Brian and I'm there my friend! Thank you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Anytime just let me know when.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It wont be for a while let!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Come durring the fall...best time for muskie fishing.

Then hunting season


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That sounds the best time!


----------



## exopo (Nov 24, 2011)

thats huge!


----------

